# Hooking up Studio Monitors to Receiver



## mjjamj (Mar 26, 2010)

I recently got a pair of M-Audio Studiophile BX5a Studio Reference Monitors and would like to hook them up to my Denon AVR 1907 Receiver. Can this be done? I assume I can hook them into the Receiver's pre outs. The M-Audios each have an XLR and a TRS input. The Denon has RCA pre outs. I figured I would use a TRS to RCA cable, but all of those I can find that are TRS to RCA have 2 RCA connectors. Any suggestions?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Use something like this: http://accessories.musiciansfriend....14-Male-Mono-to-RCA-Female-Adapter?sku=339508


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

You could also use something like: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10244&cs_id=1024404&p_id=4777&seq=1&format=2

Which will give a similar result.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I use the TRS to RCA connections to my Behringer and it works fine but I'm sure the XLR to RCA works just as well, I think it's probably a matter of preference.


----------



## mjjamj (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the helpful answers.


----------

